# Green Goo



## HaikuWarriors41 (Jun 15, 2007)

Looked flat initially (like a leaf had been pressed onto the wood) - then it suddenly bubbled up as shown. Any ideas?










Also, note the brown brom tips - these guys underwent five weeks of zero-light, no air criculation, 45-degree conditions over winter break (obviously no frogs around), so I'm amazed they survived at all. Any tips for getting the brown one back would be much appreciated (clipping the tips, etc.). Thanks!


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Type of slime mold ?


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Yikes! Looks like that stuff from the movie "The Blob."


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

could be a prothallus (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prothallus )

Ed


----------

